# RAISED SECTIONS, WHAT TO DO WITH THEM



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Someone asked a while back about raised sections of track and putting buildigns on them. I think it was in Buildings or Beginers forums.

Anyway I have a section that is raised becasue it would take too much fill to make it look right 

Here are some pcitures of that section. 

I used 3/4 squar tubing to make the frame work and some 3/4 x 1/8 flat steel for the side frames. 

I covered the thing with lath mesh that is used for plaster now a days instead of wood slats.

I skirt can me backe our the same mesh and covered with stucco and or morter mix to make it look like rocks.

The flat survace can be covered with just about anything you want to make it look good 

Back Drops can be added and skirts added.

These pictures are to stimulate your minds.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Good solution JJ, I think it looks fine just the way it is.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

JJ 
Concentrate your scenery where it is close to the ground, EVERYBODY knows these are models of trains, not the real thing. What would you think if you went to someone elses layout and you saw how they were overcoming the terain differences. For me it would be one of my last priorities. I think you have done good. 
Dennis


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

JJ, 
Those footings look like bagged cement. What did you do? Poke two sticks of rebar in them and add water? 
Slick! 

Why not just cover the stucture with ballast, the eye will blend it to the background. 

How much fill is too much?










John


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

JJ, you could set a up a tipple to fill cars with dirt and bury them just as in John's photo. That would be enough operation to last quite a while !








But it looks fine just the way it is too. 

John, as usual I love the oh so applicable photos you dig out !


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Viaduct...in steel. I know you like welding so here's an idea.










That's the viaduct in Letchworth State Park in NY. You could simplify it for your layout by building several of the four leg towers and tacking them onto the side of the layout where your support steel goes into the cement. The support steel would still show, but it would be occluded by the outer structure to some degree. Then, you could span between those supports with simple pieces of sheet steel to make it look like a deck plate girder bridge. You'd just tack weld these to the existing deck steel on the sides. Alternatively, you could use plastic/acrylic...and glue on stiffener detail. Ray Dunakin uses a method like that and his bridges look wonderful. Lotsa eye catching detail. Your curves are wide enough that the plastic would be able to bend around your existing structure. It night look like this...











Then...just ballast the top of the viaduct.


One thing to consider is that your viaduct area looks like water flows across it...probably animals run under it too. So, you don't want to create a wall.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

We had a strong wind storm last year (2009) and I did not have enought wight on the tarp on my stack of cement bags. it blew off and they got wet and that was the results. Concrete pillows. I knew I would find a use for them and that was it. They are the base for the elevated section. I plan on covering them with dirt of some kind. Waste not want not. 

HE HE HE


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

In JJs photos and seeing the tractor in the back ground, I would have filled those areas before I layed the track. or even after and created scencs.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 03 Jan 2011 07:38 PM 
In JJs photos and seeing the tractor in the back ground, I would have filled those areas before I layed the track. or even after and created scencs. 

This section was done long before I got the Tractor. 

I did not feel like moving a billion tons of dirt with a wheelbarow


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Now ,maybe 4 tons at the most??????


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have been trying for 4 days to work on my layout. But I have to go to work on printing presses. Now that it had warmed up I dont have time for trains. This sucks out loud. 

JJ


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

When you are retired...everyday is Saturday....you get to choose what you do that day. Sounds to me that you are having issues deciding what to do tomorrow....hehehehehehe.


----------

